
Web platform primitives for foldable devices - rajnathani
https://github.com/MicrosoftEdge/MSEdgeExplainers/blob/master/Foldables/explainer.md
======
admax88q
The continual expansion of web standards for one off devices and use cases
only ensures that only Google can afford to build a browser.

------
baybal2
Microsoft, please don't expand the standard on your own. Don't add yet another
<blink> tag

~~~
wffurr
It's a proposal. And if it gets built will be in Chromium.

The usual lifecycle for these things now is propose, implement, gather data
from usage experiments, refine, and standardize.

There will also be statements for or against from the other browser vendors
and interested parties.

~~~
baybal2
I don't need a "standard" that will only work on a gimmick Microsoft device.
So, everyone, please help us bury it.

~~~
SahAssar
This is meant to work with other android devices too. It explicitly says so in
the introduction.

Microsoft has actually contributed quite a lot to web standards over the
years.

